# What games you shouldn't waste money on.



## Social_Outlaw (May 18, 2014)

What games you shouldn't waste money on even if it was your last?.

Start the list!!!, and give the reasons .

Update: Here's mine

When I was a kid I used to Hate/Love this game, and I still do It's a horrible game. This is the type of game that make Gamers want to cause suicide. You don't think so then take a look at this funny review. I wouldn't even spend my last dime to buy this game, and make it look fun, that's how bad it is. The game has some fun parts, but it's only for a short period of time.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 18, 2014)

This thread is going to be fun.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

*Ultra Street Fighter 4*, because it's going to be the exact same bloody game yet again, re-released under a new name instead of being distributed as DLC for the original.


----------



## K3N1 (May 18, 2014)

Inb4 someone says every game for the wiiu cause it's a piece of shit.


----------



## Ozito (May 18, 2014)

Any FIFA game


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2014)

Bound By Flame. It looks neat, but it plays like shitty dick, sounds like shitty dick, and is shitty dicks. 

Also Thief, get Dishonored instead.

Also Universe Sandbox. 

Also the Wii U in it's entirety, it's a shit system. ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2014)

kenenthk said:


> Inb4 someone says every game for the wiiu cause it's a piece of shit.



That would clearly be wrong. I mean they may be a bit tainted but there are some multiplatform titles for it.

Anyway is the art or the artist likely to see the phase "in exceptionally poor taste" used when describing it? Might wish to give it a miss then. That said I probably would ignore a lot there for a good game, I certainly ignore quite a bit there when it comes to films and books.

Quality is a different one, I might occasionally pick up a bad game for some reason -- all the COD knockoffs might be bad COD games but they often make fine shooting galleries and sometimes I want that.


----------



## migles (May 18, 2014)

3ds download: witch and hero, even if its just 2€ it is a game with so basic\lazy programming, it could be done in less than 48 hours.

its the game i would love to get a refund.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Ultra Street Fighter 4*, because it's going to be the exact same bloody game yet again, re-released under a new name instead of being distributed as DLC for the original.


 

To be fair, it's an okay if you've been waiting, like, 6 years to get into Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, it's an okay if you've been waiting, like, 6 years to get into Street Fighter 4.


Very true, seeing that it's a game currently available for everything from iOS through the 3DS to home consoles and PC. If you still haven't played it, you're trying really hard. _;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)

Metal gear solid V ground zeroes. 
Seriously, unless the game is like $5 don't even bother, it's a waste of time. 

Also Pikmin 3. Bought and returned it on the same day, I had NO fun with Pikmin, albeit it's audience is rather Niche. 

And lastly I'd say Ryse Son Of Rome on Xbox One. It's a short burst entertainment kind of game, and not really one I enjoyed. Reeks of launch title terribleness.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Very true, seeing that it's a game currently available for everything from iOS through the 3DS to home consoles and PC. If you still haven't played it, you're trying really hard. _;O;_


 
Or you just think Street Fighter is a shit game like me ;O;O;O;O;O;OO;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Or you just think Street Fighter is a shit game like me ;O;O;O;O;O;OO;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O


Can you easily call this game _"meh"_? _Shoryuken__!_


----------



## GameWinner (May 18, 2014)

Persona 4.
Such an overrated game. I mean come on, it's basically a waifu simulator! You should play the game Persona 4 ripped off--It's called Conception II. MUCH better than Pearusona..


Spoiler



Terrible joke post. I'm so ashamed


----------



## SickPuppy (May 18, 2014)

kenenthk said:


> Inb4 someone says every game for the wiiu cause it's a piece of shit.


Call me what you will, I just had to counter that reply. If you're allowed then so am I.

Inb4 someone says every game for the xbone cause it's a piece of shit.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Metal gear solid V ground zeroes.
> Seriously, unless the game is like $5 don't even bother, it's a waste of time.
> 
> Also Pikmin 3. Bought and returned it on the same day, I had NO fun with Pikmin, albeit it's audience is rather Niche.
> ...


Well if you think about it Kojima made Zone of the enders series, and that was incredibly short, and fun, but people still bought it. Unless your a true MGS/Kojima fan (like me) it's worth it, but if not don't risk it. It has high replay value even though it's short as hell. I'm happy just because they gave us a little taste of the content before the fully polish game comes out we can't really complain if they're introducing us Open-world especially (Not directing towards you just saying).


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

Eh, I don't really know. Nothing particularly springs to mind as a massive waste of money. Maybe the yearly sports game updates, those seem a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

I'm still in two minds about Ground Zeroes. The gameplay is top notch, it's easily one of the most fun games in the series, but it is criminally short. I think it would've been better if it was just an introduction to The Phantom Pain rather than a separate release, however it does have high replayability due to all the hidden goodies. I can understand the intention and the rather low _($25 for a digital download)_ is acceptable, but it still left me hungry for more. It's definitely a title that's solely dedicated to hardcore fans and I have no doubt that there will be a Ground Zeroes + The Phantom Pain bundle eventually, so those who are on the fence about the game should probably just wait for that.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Any FIFA game


 
First thing that popped into me mind when I saw the thread title.
Then again any major sports game with the year behind it is the same shit over and over again.
COD is also one of the games that just has to have it from it's multiplayer.

Other then that, I think games that are being released on a near yearly basis would be the ones that have atleast some caution when buying them.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Metal gear solid V ground zeroes.
> Seriously, unless the game is like $5 don't even bother, it's a waste of time.
> 
> Also Pikmin 3. Bought and returned it on the same day, I had NO fun with Pikmin, albeit it's audience is rather Niche.
> ...


 
pretty much spot on


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Other then that, I think games that are being released on a near yearly basis would be the ones that have atleast some caution when buying them.


Sooo... Pokemon? 

Aaaanywho, another one I didn't like at all was *Deadly Premonition*. Everybody hails this games as one of the best in the genre, so we grabbed it with my girlfriend since we like asian horrors... oh dear, what a mistake that was. Other than the sounds and the looks of the monsters we felt that the game was utter trash and whenever I tell someone that it's insufferable people either think that I'm trolling or that I have no taste. I assume that this game is a lot like surströmming - an acquired taste that the average human being finds apalling but connoisseurs enjoy... if you could call eating rotten goods as being a connoisseur.

*EDIT:* Oh, oh, oh! *Xenoblade Yawnicles*. I can't tell you much about the game because I just had to turn it off after aprox. 4 hours, my companion was not as strong-willed and fell asleep after 1, maybe 2. It's cliché in a can with zero direction, run-of-the-mill JRPG that starts on a high note and quickly falls face-first into mud. 15 minutes of fun, 225 minutes of confusion, boredom and suffering.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sooo... Pokemon?
> 
> Aaaanywho, another one I didn't like at all was *Deadly Premonition*. Everybody hails this games as one of the best in the genre, so we grabbed it with my girlfriend since we like asian horrors... oh dear, what a mistake that was. Other than the sounds and the look of the monsters, we felt that the game was utter trash and whenever I tell someone that it's insufferable people either think that I'm trolling or that I have no taste. I assume that this game is a lot like surströmming - an acquired taste that the average human being finds apalling but connoisseurs enjoy... if you could call eating rotten goods as being a connoisseur.


 
Gold and Silver remakes, Sapphire and Ruby remakes, Red and blue remakes..
Remakes remakes remakes..

It's the original game, on a new system!

That reminds me, Mario 64 remake... it played better on the N64.
Zelda OOT remake, it might sound hypocritical but that game is worth it.
Seeing it's one of the best games ever made and now in full 3D instead of just 2D3D.
Halo CE, well.. no, just no.
Halo 2 anniversary, probably the same game again...
Etc etc.

Then again, I can't judge for everyone and people should just buy what they'd like.
Not what others tell them to like.
Yes IGN and other "reviewers", I'm looking at you.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 18, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Call me what you will, I just had to counter that reply. If you're allowed then so am I.
> 
> Inb4 someone says every game for the xbone cause it's a piece of shit.



inb4 someone says every game for the PS4 cause well, why not


----------



## SickPuppy (May 18, 2014)

Myst for the 3DS, not even worth it for the Gateway3DS and would really be a waste of money if you paid for it.


----------



## Ozito (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sooo... Pokemon?
> 
> Aaaanywho, another one I didn't like at all was *Deadly Premonition*. Everybody hails this games as one of the best in the genre, so we grabbed it with my girlfriend since we like asian horrors... oh dear, what a mistake that was. Other than the sounds and the looks of the monsters we felt that the game was utter trash and whenever I tell someone that it's insufferable people either think that I'm trolling or that I have no taste. I assume that this game is a lot like surströmming - an acquired taste that the average human being finds apalling but connoisseurs enjoy... if you could call eating rotten goods as being a connoisseur.
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh, oh, oh! *Xenoblade Yawnicles*. I can't tell you much about the game because I just had to turn it off after aprox. 4 hours, my companion was not as strong-willed and fell asleep after 1, maybe 2. It's cliché in a can with zero direction, run-of-the-mill JRPG that starts on a high note and quickly falls face-first into mud. 15 minutes of fun, 225 minutes of confusion, boredom and suffering.



Hahaha surströmming! Great analogy there Foxi, I guess you've visited Scandinavia for a piece of rotten fish. I wouldn't touch a jar of it even if my GBA collection depended on it. 

Back to topic.
I was actually advised to buy deadly premonition last month but I've been hesitating. 

I've seen many positive comments about the game the last couple of years but every time I look it up, a dull shiver runs down my spine. 

I guess I'll have to try out this rotten fish at least once. 

Another game I wouldn't put my money on and never did was world of warcraft, well I bought the game back when it was new, but I never finished the 2 free weeks and never paid for a subscription.

It always seemed like a waste of time for me, I could for once understand why some of my friends saw my gaming hobby as an waste of time.


----------



## gifi4 (May 19, 2014)

Don't ever, I repeat. DO NOT EVER pay for this game: Dinosaurs for PS1


----------



## K3N1 (May 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Don't ever, I repeat. DO NOT EVER pay for this game: Dinosaurs for PS1
> http://imgur.com/SprfJqM


 
But is it as bad as...


----------



## gifi4 (May 19, 2014)

kenenthk said:


> But is it as bad as...


It's a colouring game, masked as an awesome dinosaur game meant to fool young children.
I was a young child. Obsessed with dinosaurs (Still am) and paid $30AUD for this damn game when I was younger.
Please, don't make the same mistake as me. (Can you even buy PS1 games these days?!)


----------



## grossaffe (May 19, 2014)

I feel like this thread was a bad idea and will lead to much trolling.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Don't ever, I repeat. DO NOT EVER pay for this game: Dinosaurs for PS1


 

What the actual hell is that abomination!? Never heard of it and I'm glad I haven't, but all I can say is dayum, that's a disaster waiting to happen...


No wait, that would be the nefarious Bubsy 3D, you know, the game that looked like it was in the pre-alpha stages but wasn't? Yeah.  Anyone who spent and will spend money on second-hand copies deserves to feel ripped off, that game...is hardly a game, but more of a, how do you say, "how long before you go insane" meter. The controls are very broken, his one-liners, the lack of, well graphics (as in only flat-shaded polygons, little to no texturing), and the camera makes Sonic Adventure 2's angles look good.


----------



## K3N1 (May 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> It's a colouring game, masked as an awesome dinosaur game meant to fool young children.
> I was a young child. Obsessed with dinosaurs (Still am) and paid $30AUD for this damn game when I was younger.
> Please, don't make the same mistake as me. (Can you even buy PS1 games these days?!)


 
Come to think about it does the game have anything to do with land before time or is it just a huge coincidence


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> It's a colouring game, masked as an awesome dinosaur game meant to fool young children.


And they stole the dinosaur design from A Land Before Time, the bastards


----------



## CompassNorth (May 19, 2014)

Already on the second page and it's already turning to a "games that are popular and I did not enjoy" list. 

Orion: Dino Horde - This game has already gone through 2-3 name changes on Steam due to it's negative response. Orion is a science fiction co-op shooter where you are space marines or someshit I don't know you shoot dinosaurs and the game is a wave based shooter like Killing Floor. Unlike Killing Floor it's a buggy mess. It released two years ago and it's still an unfinished buggy mess. If you look at the Steam reviews you'll see that the game is mostly positive. Honestly do not believe them. The person who posted their most popular review goes around telling people "Go back to /v/" every time someone criticizes the game for being buggy. Either an employee or a troll for sure.

I honestly think they distributed the games to people who never even played video games before. When I say this game is shit, it is shit.

They had a free weekend on Steam last year and I tried it out.

- Matchmaking is still broken.
- Game will randomly freeze up on the main menu
- Game is unoptimized
- Dinosaurs clip through environments at times.
- When you die you're camera is stuck under the map.

Without a doubt there more to the list. I could only fathom 30 minutes on co-op. Co-op is a feature that makes bad games worth while, but no Orion somehow failed in that aspect too.

What about gameplay? Aside the buggy mess gameplay is very bland. See a bunch of dinosaurs, shoot them, move to another area on the map, return back, shoot them, repeat blah blah blah. This does not mean games like this aren't fun Killing Floor does this and it feels satisfying, here it doesn't. The guns don't have a unique feel, most of the dinosaurs you encounter are just way to fast for you and it's pretty easy to get swarmed.


So you might be asking yourself "Well I really like dinosaurs where should I turn to for a better experience?"
Start reading, buddy.


----------



## Qtis (May 19, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Persona 4.
> Such an overrated game. I mean come on, it's basically a waifu simulator! You should play the game Persona 4 ripped off--It's called Conception II. MUCH better than Pearusona..


Since I can't make a better answer at the moment, ping emigre. P4G is the shit


----------



## Arizato (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Ultra Street Fighter 4*, because it's going to be the exact same bloody game yet again, re-released under a new name instead of being distributed as DLC for the original.


 

But a digital upgrade is being released two months before the full release. So there is DLC.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2014)

Any Street fighter game that doesn't have the most prefix's and suffix's of its generation.


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2014)

any game which is lower than 60% on gamerankings.com, my standard is 75% or higher give or take with some games added to that rule. but if a game is lower than 60% 99.9% of the time i wouldn’t even think of giving it a chance.

I mean come on if 100 people think a game is 95% than its going to be good... but 100 people think a game is 25% than most likely its a shit game.

every one thinks they are unique and this and that but end of the day we are humans like the same things (yes some of us are fucked in the head).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2014)

Arizato said:


> But a digital upgrade is being released two months before the full release. So there is DLC.


Oh? I didn't know that - fair enough then, suggestion retracted.


----------



## Arizato (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh? I didn't know that - fair enough then, suggestion retracted.


 

Well, you kinda got a point now that I think more about it. The DLC doesn't seem to work for the Original Street Fighter IV, just Super Street Fighter IV and onwards. But well... No one would buy the Original Street Fighter IV today anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2014)

Arizato said:


> Well, you kinda got a point now that I think more about it. The DLC doesn't seem to work for the Original Street Fighter IV, just Super Street Fighter IV and onwards. But well... No one would buy the Original Street Fighter IV today anyway.


There we go then - we have Street Fighter IV, Super Street Fighter IV and now Ultra Street Fighter IV in the form of a full retail game or Super Street Fighter IV DLC. Here's a thought - just release Street Fighter V, what's the problem with doing that? Capcom's been doing this for ages, it's really annoying.


----------



## Arizato (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There we go then - we have Street Fighter IV, Super Street Fighter IV and now Ultra Street Fighter IV in the form of a full retail game or a Super Street Fighter IV. Here's a thought - just release Street Fighter V, what's the problem with doing that? Capcom's been doing this for ages, it's really annoying.


 

Yeah, I agree with you. Though Ultra seems to be the final definitive version since it has the edition select and whatnot. It all comes down to EVO and fighting game tournaments in the end though. Fighting game fans will buy upgrades so that they can practice on the new build and play well in the next tournament. While updates might seem cheap to people outside of the Fighting Game Community there's no denying that Capcom is keeping the SFIV tournament scene alive with all these updates.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2014)

Arizato said:


> Though *Ultra seems to be the final definitive version since it has the edition* select and whatnot.


I've heard that so many times before and I've learned to completely disregard the adjective used - there's still _"Ultimate"_, _"World Championships'"_,_ "Turbo"_, _"Remixed"_ and so on and so forth, not to mention subtitles - Capcom could go on with this shtick forever. I mean, look at Street Fighter 2!


----------



## Arizato (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I've heard that so many times before and I've learned to completely disregard the adjective used - there's still _"Ultimate"_, _"World Championships'"_,_ "Turbo"_, _"Remixed"_ and so on and so forth, not to mention subtitles - Capcom could go on with this shtick forever. I mean, look at Street Fighter 2!


 

Yeah, you got a point. Can't deny that x3


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts, because it makes Square think that we like those games ;O;


----------



## Kikirini (May 20, 2014)

Call of Duty and the yearly sports games. At least, those are what I'd never spend money on. -.-


----------



## frogboy (May 20, 2014)

Any of the recent influx of Simulator titles on Steam would definitely qualify.

except Goat, maybe


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2014)

frogboy said:


> Any of the recent influx of Simulator titles on Steam would definitely qualify.
> 
> except Goat, maybe


 
Goat Simulator is best Simulator.

And Tree Simulator is the greatest game alive ;O;O


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And Tree Simulator is the greatest game alive ;O;O


My suspension of disbelief is not strong enough to get over all the inaccuracies in this game - trees can't see, neither can they look around! This game is horse crap, I want the money for the bandwidth I've spent watching the trailer back!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> My suspension of disbelief is not strong enough to get over all the inaccuracies in this game - trees can't see, neither can they look around! This game is horse crap, I want the money for the bandwidth I've spent watching the trailer back!


 
I've put like 80 hours into this game since I downloaded it 34 hours ago ok you don't even know please get out kthxbai


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I've put like 80 hours into this game since I downloaded it 34 hours ago ok you don't even know please get out kthxbai



Pssh you are only playing it on 3 machines at once? Damn casuals.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 20, 2014)

The game you shouldn't waste money on is Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.

Before Konami started developing this Metal Gear they asked themselves "What are the elements that make Metal Gear games what they are?" After they got to the answer they decided "Let's throw all these elements away and make a pseudo-movie with interactive action scenes". So instead of the stealth game we knew and loved, we got this.

I've played MGS, MGS2 and MGS3 and found all of them fantastic games. I've been regreting buying this game, heck I don't even have a PS3, I bought it just to play in my friend's console.


----------



## Mariko (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Ultra Street Fighter 4*, because it's going to be the exact same bloody game yet again, re-released under a new name instead of being distributed as DLC for the original.



As much as I hate Capcom and their current strategy, I see Ultra Street Fighter 4 mainly as a game for next gen platforms, which aren't backwards compatible. You can still purchase an update for any other supported console, but that's paid DLC. Capcom did promise that Super Street Fighter IV: AE was the last in the series, since they have released three SFIV titles over a relatively short period of time, but who doesn't love money? I know I do, and so does Capcom. As much as I would like this to be a free update, I still would have bought it for the PS4, so it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## GHANMI (May 20, 2014)

Bubsy 3D
Metal Gear Ground Zeroes (just wait for the bundle/compilation with The Phantom Pain)
Every game with microtransactions ever. (even that Nintendo WarioWare clone can be played completely for free) In fact, I'd argue you shouldn't even download it.
Any MMO
Most licensed games, barring the occasional secret gem
Call of Duty Ghosts
Resident Evil 6: Michael Bay Edition (at least the DmC reboot was supported by good gameplay)
Tales of the Tempest (pirate it if you want to experience it, then atone for that sin by playing it)
Sonic 2006, and the stupid Storybook spin-offs
New Super Mario Bros DS (so shallow)
Heroes of Mana/Children of Mana/Dawn of Mana/Especially Dawn of Mana
White Knights Chronicles
Jump Vs PS3
Time and Eternity


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Bubsy 3D
> Metal Gear Ground Zeroes (just wait for the bundle/compilation with The Phantom Pain)
> Every game with microtransactions ever. (even that Nintendo WarioWare clone can be played completely for free) In fact, I'd argue you shouldn't even download it.
> Any MMO
> ...


Eh, that seems a bit too broad. While I haven't played several of those games, I rather enjoyed Children of Mana when I first played it even though it had some serious flaws. NSMB is NSMB - it's not great for old Mario fans IMO but for younger kids it's fantastic. Something like Dota 2 has microtransaction yet they aren't bad at all. There's also several good MMOs, like Guild Wars 2 (which also has a payment model like most other non-MMO games where you just pay once and play)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Any MMO


mate. 
What are you doing?


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2014)

Shinobi
And prostitutes.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Shinobi
> And prostitutes.


I can understand people not liking it but it was not that bad


True it was no classic like the originals but we have had worse ninja themed games.



GHANMI said:


> Every game with microtransactions ever. (even that Nintendo WarioWare clone can be played completely for free) In fact, I'd argue you shouldn't even download it.
> Any MMO



No argument that the vast majority of examples of both are less than stellar, however I am not sure we can dismiss entire styles of gameplay that easily.


----------



## GameWinner (May 20, 2014)

Serious time.
Don't waste your money on Conception II. The only reason I'm still (barely) touching it is because of the Monokuma quest.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 20, 2014)

migles said:


> 3ds download: witch and hero, even if its just 2€ it is a game with so basic\lazy programming, it could be done in less than 48 hours.
> 
> its the game i would love to get a refund.


 
Which and Hero is quite a fun game.
In the description it says exactly what it is, you even get a demo for that cheap game.


There are far worse games you can buy for more than a measly 2€


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2014)

migles said:


> 3ds download: witch and hero, *even if its just 2€ it is a game with so basic\lazy programming, it could be done in less than 48 hours.*



Missed this first time around and saw it in a quote. Is this a bad thing? Simple games certainly have their place in the world. Or if you prefer I have not got a clue about how to play contract bridge, does not mean I can not have fun playing freecell.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 21, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I can understand people not liking it but it was not that bad
> 
> 
> True it was no classic like the originals but we have had worse ninja themed games.




I forgot to mention the 3DS version. That WAS HORRIBLE. PS2 version was a'ight.


----------



## Dork (May 21, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Before Konami started developing this Metal Gear they asked themselves "What are the elements that make Metal Gear games what they are?" After they got to the answer they decided "Let's throw all these elements away and make a pseudo-movie with interactive action scenes". So instead of the stealth game we knew and loved, we got this.


 
Except, you know, Metal Gear Solid 4 was nothing like that? It followed the same formula of the other games, but with better enhanced gameplay.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2014)

All Final Fantasy games cuz they sux ass.


----------



## GHANMI (May 21, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> All Final Fantasy games cuz they sux ass.


 
You clearly haven't played FF VI, Chrono Trigger, the DS remakes of III/IV, or the Crystal Chronicles games. (IX, X and XII redeem themselves in some areas while failing in others, but the 3D ones are pretty much corridor simulators) (I also like to think of Xenoblades as a better spiritual successor to FF XII)
Or you're just being evil.
Scratch those ones though and your opinion makes much more sense


----------



## grossaffe (May 21, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> You clearly haven't played FF VI, Chrono Trigger, the DS remakes of III/IV, or the Crystal Chronicles games. (IX, X and XII redeem themselves in some areas while failing in others, but the 3D ones are pretty much corridor simulators) (I also like to think of Xenoblades as a better spiritual successor to FF XII)
> Or you're just being evil.
> Scratch those ones though and your opinion makes much more sense


Chrono Trigger is not Final Fantasy.  As for Final Fantasy VI, it's the only game in the series I tried to play, and I just couldn't stick with it very long.  Didn't much care for the battling and the random encounters were really pissing me off.  I also recall riding on a chocobo for two hours trying to figure out where the hell I was supposed to be going; the random encounters did not make figuring it out any easier or bearable.


----------



## boomario (May 21, 2014)

Any mario golf game including the recent release for 3ds. I can't seriously understand how someone can like that game.


----------



## Jean Karlo (May 21, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden DS ; Omg, dont even get me started.

Flappy Bird, and any of those ''beat your high score  and get extremely irritable when you dont'' games..


----------



## GHANMI (May 21, 2014)

In fact, Chrono Trigger has been created from what was originally a 2D iteration of the Final Fantasy VII project (before it evolved and became that N64 3D tech demo pitch and eventually the PS1 game we know -and even then some concepts had to wait until VIII to be implemented), mixed with concepts that didn't make it in Final Fantasy IV/Secret of Mana (also originally the same project).
Kind of like Devil May Cry originated from an iteration of the Resident Evil 4 project.
Or Professor Layton originating from an iteration of Atamania (Brain Age-like Akira Tago digital riddle books for the DS, that wouldn't be released until 2009).

Long story short: It begun development as a Final Fantasy game. It still has ATB in the final release, hence I'd like to call it a part of the Final Fantasy series.
I brought it up because saying that FF games suck (ie graphical artifices and no gameplay) implies the ATB battle system is bad, which it isn't.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2014)

Let me add a twist to this instead of listing bad games you shouldn't waste money on, I'll be listing great games that you shouldn't pay the overinflated costs for.  Emulation and burning are your friends

Pretty much any turbo CD/PCE CD game especially Cotton, Slyphia, and Ginga Fukei Densetsu Sapphire, if it costs more than $30 loose, don't buy it.

Community Pom is cute, fun, obscure, and a stupidly expensive RPG.

Einhander is one of the best shmups of all time, it's still not something you should throw $80 at.

Lunar and Lunar 2 (all systems), say no to the expensive feelies and yes to burning.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2014)

This thing. I'm avoiding using the word "game", because that would be giving it more credit than it deserves.



GHANMI said:


> You clearly haven't played FF VI, Chrono Trigger, the DS remakes of III/IV, or the Crystal Chronicles games. (IX, X and XII redeem themselves in some areas while failing in others, but the 3D ones are pretty much corridor simulators) (I also like to think of Xenoblades as a better spiritual successor to FF XII)
> Or you're just being evil.
> Scratch those ones though and your opinion makes much more sense


If the 3D ones are corridor simulators, then the 2D ones are cave simulators.
FF9 is one of the best entries in the series.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2014)

Edit: Whoops, double posted, sorry about that. Blame my tiredness. Mods feel free to delete this.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2014)

Big Rigs is in the class of games you shouldn't waste time or MBs on, it's terrible enough that it shouldn't even be downloaded for free.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 21, 2014)

Please, if you love your family and you're a person that stands for all that is right and honorable, please, PLEASE don't buy *Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing*.

A sneak peek:



By the end of it, I was drying tears of laughter.

EDIT: Sorry did not realize someone had posted it already.


----------



## GHANMI (May 21, 2014)

Oh nice, it's no longer "shitting on popular games because it's cool" or whatever.
Since we are actually dealing with kusoge (aka shitty games), I think Road to Hell: Retribution stays pretty true to its name.

Also on PS3, is the turd named Vividred Operation Hyper Intimate Battle (PS3, PSN-only), and its equally shitty mayonnaise simulator spin-off.
I said this before but avoid Time and Eternity at all costs.


Masochist Wii players can try Pro Golfer Saru, and a game about a cat named Rena.
First is notable for having the lowest Famitsu rating in history (12/40), Second is notable for having the lowest first week sales in history for a non-cancelled game (~100 copies). And for good reason.


----------



## Vipera (May 21, 2014)

First of all, I should ask: what is a waste?
Is a funny-bad title a waste? Is a very short title a waste? What about buggy titles that won't even run? Good titles that are too expensive?
I want to consider those kind of titles that you play once and say "I can't believe I spent X$ on this thing". Then you finish and say "I can't believe I spent X$ and wasted X hours on this thing".
*Dream Pinball 3D [PC]* is not only the most boring pinball game I've ever played, but also the most wasteful because of how crappy the physics and the movements are. I have never played such a game where I can't feel immersed at all. Spent 2Eur on a Steam key on eBay and trust me, I regret it.
*50 Classic Games 3D [3DS]* is another waste of time and money. First of all, none of them deserve the price tag of 5Eur, and they don't when you consider them all together because the game is too bugged anyway, and chances are that will freeze. And not a "oh, let's press the HOME button and close", I'm talking about "oh, let's try to turn the console off for a good minute before turning it on again".
Last, but not least, *Worms Armageddon 2011 [Android]* is probably the worst commercialized Android game I've ever played for one simple reason: the CPU is so dumb that seems it doesn't even exist. Unless you have a dumb friend who loves Worms Armageddon and wants to play a slow, clunky and overall shitty version for 3.50Eur, you are screwed.

There are many, many horrible games I could throw shit on, but these three felt a waste more than anything else. Even more than Final Fantasy III [DS], but I didn't count it because, despite having hated the game I paid full price on due to the childish and off-toning graphics, I recognize some kind of fun I felt while playing it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 21, 2014)

Vipera said:


> 50 Classic Games 3D [3DS] is another waste of time and money. First of all, none of them deserve the price tag of 5Eur, and they don't when you consider them all together because the game is too bugged anyway, and chances are that will freeze. And not a "oh, let's press the HOME button and close", I'm talking about "oh, let's try to turn the console off for a good minute before turning it on again".


 
Agreed.

Buggiest game *EVER*.

I thought I had bricked my DS more than once.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (May 21, 2014)

Sonic & the Secret Rings: Hated it and not with playing!
EA Sports games: They come out with the same game every year and they profit on the stupid. (The roster changes I know that but it's a complete waste of money for a roster change.)


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 21, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> Except, you know, Metal Gear Solid 4 was nothing like that? It followed the same formula of the other games, but with better enhanced gameplay.


They stopped focusing in stealth and started putting too much focus in action. The one thing that unite games as different as MGS and MGS3 is the stealth based gameplay... With MGS4 they seem to try too hard to have a CoD-like game


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2014)

You've all got some weird opinions, man. Be careful what you post, and try not to take offense to someones post, ok? I already have a few members im watching because they seem to have an inability to notice a joke post when they see one. Beyond that, this thread has lots of dry kindling and could easily spark a fire. 

That said, 
u shuldnt waste moniez on nin10do gaems cause they crap


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> The game you shouldn't waste money on is Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.
> 
> Before Konami started developing this Metal Gear they asked themselves "What are the elements that make Metal Gear games what they are?" After they got to the answer they decided "Let's throw all these elements away and make a pseudo-movie with interactive action scenes". So instead of the stealth game we knew and loved, we got this.
> 
> I've played MGS, MGS2 and MGS3 and found all of them fantastic games. I've been regreting buying this game, heck I don't even have a PS3, I bought it just to play in my friend's console.


 
I wouldn't say it's any more or less an "interactive movie" than the other games. It's heavy on cutscenes but every MGS is, and it has plenty of gameplay. It could be my favorite game out of the franchise, give or take Snake Eater.

"Interactive movie" is like Beyond: Two Souls, Heavy Rain, or even Asura's Wrath. This hardly counts.

I mean the game is fucking wacky but it has some of the most memorable gaming scenes and there's a lot about it I like. And don't let people tell you "Well it fucked my MGS canon with nanomachines!" because that shit wasn't in the game, it was in the Archive that came out afterwards that just shit over a bunch of canon.





RodrigoDavy said:


> They stopped focusing in stealth and started putting too much focus in action. The one thing that unite games as different as MGS and MGS3 is the stealth based gameplay... With MGS4 they seem to try too hard to have a CoD-like game


 
It's nothing like Call of Duty holy shit did you even play the game. They added a not-as-shit combat system to it and made the game a bit more approachable in terms of stealth and combat as options. However stealth is still heavily preferred and at times required. The combat system just makes boss battles not so fucking irritating.

I bet you're one of those people who shits on Ground Zeroes for "being an action game" when it's one of the most stealthy entries in the series.


----------



## Isaac (May 21, 2014)

You shouldn't buy anything you're able to emulate.


----------



## KingBlank (May 21, 2014)

*Ridge Racer 3ds* - Got it as a 3ds launch title, pretty laaame.


----------



## migles (May 21, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Missed this first time around and saw it in a quote. Is this a bad thing? Simple games certainly have their place in the world. Or if you prefer I have not got a clue about how to play contract bridge, does not mean I can not have fun playing freecell.


 
it's not a bad thing if it done correctly.. i did played the game until the last boss, and the final battle is seriously lame...

i like a lot of simple games, including freecell solitair i have tons of indie games i play. but this game could be a lot better... its a bit fun.. but the "engine" is awfull...

it could be a lot more polished...

lets say an example. there is that basic game which is fun, but it was poorly programmed. when you press jump, basically the sprite goes up and down without the sprite changing, or any visual jumping effect, is just moving up and down, usually there is a mechanic which feels like the character is really jumping, for example the sprite jumps and slowly loses speed while going up. while in basic programming it is just "when you press jump key sprite go up for 0.5 seconds at constant speed DO NOT stop in the air and go down at constant speed until you find ground."

its why i find this a terrible game.... i do love simple games, but not when they feel like the developers didn't wasted any time making it better..

the boss battle is not fun at all... at the middle of the boss battle i just looked and thought: "a bunch of sprites trolling me" it could be fun but its not.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2014)

I am never sure about the "was good until the final boss" thing if you meant it was good until then. Then again completing games is not something I especially care about where others really like that.

The slowing when jumping is otherwise known as gravity, this is fine but if you are going to start wanting something in the way of accurate physics out of your platformers then you are going to be seriously limited in your options. If there was no sprite change then that does speak to a bit of a slapdash approach to development in this day and age.


----------



## basher11 (May 21, 2014)

Dead or Alive: Paradise (PSP).
Unless you like the boobs.


Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2014)

basher11 said:


> Dead or Alive: Paradise (PSP).
> Unless you like the boobs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

Dead or Alive has always just been shitty Tekken, and Tekken is just shit anyway.


----------



## basher11 (May 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dead or Alive has always just been shitty Tekken, and Tekken is just shit anyway.


 
I haven't enjoyed the later DoA games but I did like the older ones.
Tekken can die in a fire lol.
But hey, it's all preference.


----------



## Duo8 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone mentioned Crazy Bus yet?


----------



## cracker (May 21, 2014)

Candy Crush Saga or any other freemium game!


----------



## boomario (May 21, 2014)

No commentaries about that one.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2014)

Also gonna throw out final fantasy, I've always considered it one of the most Monotonous and Bland RPG's of its genre.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobsgame/bobs-game


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Tekken is just shit anyway.


 





HOW
DARE YOU???

tekken is love 
tekken is life
Guild pls


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobsgame/bobs-game


TaeWong is gonna be fuckin pissed to see this here.


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> TaeWong is gonna be fuckin pissed to see this here.


But TaeWong isn't here anymore.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 22, 2014)

KingBlank said:


> *Ridge Racer 3ds* - Got it as a 3ds launch title, pretty laaame.


Oh yea, I got the Sims 3 as one of my launch titles only because if I bought 2 games then the third one was free , ridge racer was probably better.


----------



## KingBlank (May 22, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Oh yea, I got the Sims 3 as one of my launch titles only because if I bought 2 games then the third one was free , ridge racer was probably better.


 
Dayum, Sims 3 must suck.


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2014)

Gonna go with some big name games because that is kind of the point here. Ill start with some older games i hated and finish with the more recent games i regret buying.

Persona 4 - Why people like this game is beyond me. It is slow paced, the battle combat is boring and the music is god awful and it takes like 5 hours before anything actually happens on this game. The "life to battle" cycle is too short, leaving you no time to do anything meaningful and get settled in to the game. 

Need for speed: most wanted (The new one, NOT the original) - Single player is beyond awful. Multiplayer saves it for a while until you start to realise its the same stuff being repeated and once you know the tracks and goals, it loses ALL appeal. 

Mario tennis open 3D - Too simplistic, it is effectively an arcade game. Is it too easy in general and there is no way to try and turn it into a more normal style tennis match because it forces you to play with those stupid powerup things on the court. 

Project X zone - God knows why i bought this, it is being kind to call this a stratagy game but thats what it tries to be. What it actually is a bunch of popular video game characters who move around and do flashy moves. It becomes repetative about 10mins in and never changes. Dont buy this. 

Toukiden: age of demons - I want to like this game but after 20hours, i dont wanna keep playing. The customization in this game is lacking, the mitama's arnt varied enough to be interesting,  there is a *very* limited number of bosses and beating them is not challanging at all. This is just a hack and slash game that gives you multipal parts to aim and break. I bought this game hoping to find a game that was as addictive as Monster hunter or soul sacrifice was, i left disappointed.


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Gonna go with some big name games because that is kind of the point here. Ill start with some older games i hated and finish with the more recent games i regret buying.
> 
> Persona 4 - Why people like this game is beyond me. It is slow paced, the battle combat is boring and the music is god awful and it takes like 5 hours before anything actually happens on this game. The "life to battle" cycle is too short, leaving you no time to do anything meaningful and get settled in to the game.


 
The music is godly, the combat is kept simple and is very easy to get into unlike other JRPGs that has you doing a million things to do battle *coughconceptioniicough*.
The game gives you enough time to actually do anything especially with Golden but well whatever...


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The music is godly, the combat is kept simple and is very easy to get into unlike other JRPGs that has you doing a million things to do battle *coughconceptioniicough*.
> The game gives you enough time to actually do anything especially with Golden but well whatever...



To be honest it really suprised me how much i didnt like it. My friends all like it too, I often buy games that i mildly dislike and i would have to maybe force myself to like but with Persona 4. It just wasnt the case, i couldnt get into it at all. I hated everything about it from the word go. Sometimes you can ignore parts of a bad game if the music is good or the combat is good but this was just one of those games that truely didnt click. Also it was the original PS2 version, i havent played golden.


----------



## osirisjem (May 22, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> *Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing*.


 

The detail on the truck is the bees knees


----------



## Sterling (May 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The music is godly, the combat is kept simple and is very easy to get into unlike other JRPGs that has you doing a million things to do battle *coughconceptioniicough*.
> The game gives you enough time to actually do anything especially with Golden but well whatever...


 
Conception II did a lot right. In fact, I found it better than Persona 4:GE in a lot of ways.


----------



## naxil (May 25, 2014)

for sure on xbox360:

THIEF 2014 (buy dishonored is 10times better...)
Spiderman2 (very horrible for my opinion)


----------



## GameWinner (May 25, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Conception II did a lot right. In fact, I found it better than Persona 4:GE in a lot of ways.


Explain?


----------



## Smuff (May 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dead or Alive has always just been shitty Tekken, and Tekken is just shit anyway.


 

I disagree. The original DoA on the Saturn was a great game - for its time.

EDIT - ON topic.....

Piggy Goes Pop


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 25, 2014)

If you're one of those people who can't enjoy a good story with repetitive gameplay mechanics, then stay away from Watch Dogs 

I'm a few hours in, and the story is pretty great, but the gameplay is so boring and repetitive that it's just...irritating to play. It's pretty much "Hack a camera, hack a camera, hack a camera, hack one last camera so you can see the thing you need to [email protected] to continue" and then occasionally sneaking past/shooting up guards and getting away in car chases.

You also have the whole free-roam "Profiler" stuff where you just look for criminals who are going to do crime shit, then you just knock them out/kill them after or right before they do it...and that's it, there isn't much variation from what I've played so far.

There's also the "Invasion" thing where you'll get hacked by some random people (this is generally where the online stuff comes in, but since it's a bit early I only got invaded by an NPC that was the tutorial) and all you need to do is pinpoint and kill the person...and that's it as well.

The story is pretty nice so far, and if you can tolerate slow and repetitive gameplay I would say definitely go for it, but gameplay wise it's pretty junk


----------



## Sterling (May 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Explain?


 
Let's see here. For one, it has a pick up and play aspect that Persona never did. There was no pressure to plan your game out, so you could do one or two things, or do everything. A lot of P4's characters ended up pretty shallow or cliched. Conception II seemed to take a cliche and mix it up into something fresh. Of course not all of them are three dimensional, but with the limited amounts of choices and ease of switching, it didn't leave you feeling cheated if you didn't like your chosen character.

The battle system was quite a bit more complex and varied. It encouraged you to explore your options instead of relying on tried and true tactics. After chapter three the difficulty ramped way up and required some decent strategy along with frequently changing your party members out. The game could have used a bit more variety. Both games could have benefited from more variety. Compared to Conception I, C2 is miles ahead and can only get better.


----------



## Terenigma (May 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> -snip-
> The story is pretty nice so far, and if you can tolerate slow and repetitive gameplay I would say definitely go for it, but gameplay wise it's pretty junk



This is probably why they put a gag-order on reviews for the game not being allowed to be shown untill the game releases. I watched the IGN and Gamespot plays of it and even from that i could tell that the handling on the cars was awful, there was alot to hack but most of it was seemingly pointless and just there for the sake of it. The combat is your typical "hide, shoot, hide" gameplay but overall it really did seem like all the reviewers were struggling to find something really fun about the game. Im predicting that game being a 5/6 review score with all style no substance style comments being widespread.


----------



## avran89 (May 25, 2014)

Fire Pro Wrestling series

It vastly pales in comparison to the mainstream WWE titles


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 25, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> This is probably why they put a gag-order on reviews for the game not being allowed to be shown untill the game releases. I watched the IGN and Gamespot plays of it and even from that i could tell that the handling on the cars was awful, there was alot to hack but most of it was seemingly pointless and just there for the sake of it. The combat is your typical "hide, shoot, hide" gameplay but overall it really did seem like all the reviewers were struggling to find something really fun about the game. Im predicting that game being a 5/6 review score with all style no substance style comments being widespread.


 
The driving is one of my biggest complaints, I swear the devs have never driven a car before. Every single vehicle, whether it's some old ass minivan or a sports car, has the same acceleration speed, which is always "Balls fucking fast". I've killed like 2 civilians just because I get launched forward even if I just tap 'W'. I tried with a PS4 controller and even that has the same problem. Someone mentioned it would've made a better DLC for GTA V, and I'd have to agree with that. Shame it plays like crap, because it really has a lot of potential.

The music selection is also crap, but that's just a small bleh lol.


----------



## Tomobobo (May 25, 2014)

Um, pretty much any game that they have to hype for 2 years is gonna blow ass.  Sucks for all y'all putting hope into that crappy Chicago sim.

There was this title for Dreamcast, called Slave Zero...  They're trying to push it on PC now, but man, that game suuuuucks.  The texture application for the environments has to be just completely random.  The enemies are so bad and the controls (at least on the dreamcast) are retarded.  

I really wanted it to be cool.  It looked cool.  Fuck you Slave Zero.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The driving is one of my biggest complaints, I swear the devs have never driven a car before. Every single vehicle, whether it's some old ass minivan or a sports car, has the same acceleration speed, which is always "Balls fucking fast".* I've killed like 2 civilians just because I get launched forward even if I just tap 'W'*. I tried with a PS4 controller and even that has the same problem. Someone mentioned it would've made a better DLC for GTA V, and I'd have to agree with that. Shame it plays like crap, because it really has a lot of potential.
> 
> The music selection is also crap, but that's just a small bleh lol.


 
I think your game is broken because i've never had that problem. I find the cars are a little drifty, but overall never really had a problem. I do find it a little repetitive, but most GTA style games suffer from this. Saints Row alleviates it by being batshit insane, GTA gets a free pass due to fanboyism (it's fucking boring), and Mafia is just so story heavy you never really notice. Watch Dogs blows the balls of GTA V, since it's basically just the same game but with more things to do than just "shoot everyone's faces" in every single mission.
My ONLY complaint with the game is sticky cover. I've been screwed a few times because Aiden refuses to get off his damn cover and go where I want.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I think your game is broken because i've never had that problem. I find the cars are a little drifty, but overall never really had a problem. I do find it a little repetitive, but most GTA style games suffer from this. Saints Row alleviates it by being batshit insane, GTA gets a free pass due to fanboyism (it's fucking boring), and Mafia is just so story heavy you never really notice. Watch Dogs blows the balls of GTA V, since it's basically just the same game but with more things to do than just "shoot everyone's faces" in every single mission.
> My ONLY complaint with the game is sticky cover. I've been screwed a few times because Aiden refuses to get off his damn cover and go where I want.


I just watched the gameplay, and the game don't look bad. The story seems interesting while free roaming around don't. Ok you can hack thousands of stuff, and scan people for crimes, but the environment, and interaction feels like another GTA 5, and I can't cope. GTA 4 had way more interaction, and we need a game just like that. The open world environment feels dull, early on I thought this just gonna be like the E3 version, but I was wrong. I'm still gonna get, but I'm gonna look at the gameplay, and see if I have second thoughts about it.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 25, 2014)

avran89 said:


> Fire Pro Wrestling series
> 
> It vastly pales in comparison to the mainstream WWE titles



And we've found the worst suggestion in the thread folks!


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> And we've found the best suggestion in the thread folks!


FTFY~


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2014)

Really chavosaur? I tend not to care for wrestling or its games but fire pro seems to work OK, have a colourful cast of characters and a community, including some pretty good hackers, that I find quite tolerable. Such a thing is no mean feat.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 26, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> I just watched the gameplay, and the game don't look bad. The story seems interesting while free roaming around don't. Ok you can hack thousands of stuff, and scan people for crimes, but the environment, and interaction feels like another GTA 5, and I can't cope. GTA 4 had way more interaction, and we need a game just like that. The open world environment feels dull, early on I thought this just gonna be like the E3 version, but I was wrong. I'm still gonna get, but I'm gonna look at the gameplay, and see if I have second thoughts about it.


 
Did we both play the same GTA4? The only things in that game was dating your cousin, shooting pigeons and getting cars for the meathead moron.

If I want wacky things to do outside of story missions i'd just play Saints Row. Watch Dogs as well as Mafia II I played entirely for the story. I've pretty much ignored most activities in Watch Dogs so far besides story, and i'm perfectly content beating the game and leaving it at that. I'm really only interested in the story and for that alone I think it's worth playing.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Did we both play the same GTA4? The only things in that game was dating your cousin, shooting pigeons and getting cars for the meathead moron.
> 
> If I want wacky things to do outside of story missions i'd just play Saints Row. Watch Dogs as well as Mafia II I played entirely for the story. I've pretty much ignored most activities in Watch Dogs so far besides story, and i'm perfectly content beating the game and leaving it at that. I'm really only interested in the story and for that alone I think it's worth playing.


We played the same GTA4, and I will Explain why. The setting when when you first play the game is soothing. When you drive it's more cartoony, and it lead to funny crashes, while GTA5 kept it more realistic. The story of an Immigrant struggle is real which gave us a feeling to play more in GTA4. GTA 5 was very good, but for storywise I'll give it to GTA4 for because Rockstar brought something new to the table when they brought Niko in. For GTA5, It kinda beats GTA4 in every way with the major content, but the plot was to stereotypical, and had a predictable story, so the GTA4 plot destroys GTA5 by a mile long. The interaction was just there I can't explain, but it was just there lol.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

Hey everyone! I've actually been plotting a new article series called _Games You SHOULDN'T BUY_ with the pilot article on the portal here. Since a lot of you guys have posted, if you would like to appear on the front portal, all you have to do is take your post and add more information to it so that you properly justify what you are saying, and so that it looks good enough for the front page. 

All you have to do from there is to PM it to me. I'll most likely make minor edits to make sure it flows and actually looks presentable, and it'll be on the front page in no time. I do however reserve the right to deny your article, though.


----------



## codezer0 (May 26, 2014)

Without further ado, *Crysis*.

Why? Let's start with the developer, Crytek... these guys have been the pet project for EA for some time, to basically become their subdivision akin to a tech demo company, much like id was before being acquired by Bethesda... only without any of the actual contributions to the game dev environment at large, or the years of advancing technology to back up such a status. So what we have are a bunch of Germans making an FPS engine, with absolutely _no idea_ how to make it fun. And a subversive vegetation fetish that seems pretty out of place. Now, that's not to say that foreign companies can't jump into the industry and do well... take Croteam, for instance. They made their own engine, but also made a fun game with each new iteration of it. _which is how it should be done_. 

At release, the biggest thing everyone was talking about with this game was how it would tax systems. Taxing, isn't even the word I'd use. See, taxing a system at release would be okay... if it actually got better when you were able to have a higher scale experience. This is the key component here. The problem with Crytek and Crysis specifically, is that the experience _doesn't_ really get any better, or any more fluid with new hardware. This isn't a _taxing_ engine. It's an unoptimized and *badly written* engine. Where do I begin in explaining this?

My system at the time of release was an E6600, 2gigs of RAM and a G80 8800GTS 640. Not top of the line, true, but no slouch either. And at the time, I tried to keep legit and also use the single player demo, as that is the most likely mode I would be playing at, and that was also where I would have my most realistic expectation of how the game was going to be like. At the only combination of settings that allowed me a measurably fluid gameplay (which still wasn't entirely 60 frames/sec), the graphical quality was somehow worse than running Half Life 1 on my last main machine. It wasn't even just lower textures... but it was aliasing out the ass on everything, and the kind of blocky pixelation I had thought we'd grown out of since the original PlayStation console. I was beginning to think something was wrong with my machine... but playing even demos for other games since then showed that this wasn't the case... the problem was with he game, and how it handled things. There were also a number of other problems... such as all the bragging about how you could deform houses, and even seeing footage of cutting down trees with bullets... only to find I wasn't able to do any of that. There was also talk about the "groundbreaking AI"... at the time, it certainly seemed like the AI was just the run of the mill hivemind that was able to spot you from wherever. What I realized much later was going on was at the fault of how the game handled the physics setting. See, with the physics set on high, buildings were fully destructible, and so were the trees. If you toggle this on to medium, the foliage is no longer _visibly_ cut down... but the AI could still see through it like it was chopped free. So _they_ could see *me* but _I couldn't see them_ because the trees were still in the way. It's like *expletive* logic fail, *everywhere!  *

The biggest sin of all with the SP demo content, however, was how ungodly boring it was... there was next to no real combat through the majority of your playthrough time with it. The story is both badly written and tries to take itself way too seriously, and by the time you actually get to see what _might_ have decked you in mid-air jump, the demo is over. And there's no way to jump ahead and get to any real action.

Oh, and just to rule it out further, I also tried downloading it again as a fresh run when I was able to upgrade my computer to have the specs I'd been trucking along with now... get a load of this. So, while the in-game framerate counter was saying I was doing 90 frames/sec even with everything turned up, the whole thing felt like I was only running at 10. Seriously. I wish I was joking. So instead of getting better... the upgrades made it *worse!* And while i understand that the game had received a bunch of patches that were supposed to address this... they never patched the demo to provide a realistic expectation. Sadly, the only thing that looked better for all the extra trouble was the foliage... which all things considered, is pretty low on the list of things I care about looking good in an FPS. 

And as an insult to injury... one of my roommates at the time had a spare copy of Far Cry 2, which used the same engine, but had some time to be worked on by Ubisoft, right? Not only did the game run better and could be turned up at much higher settings than Crysis, but even when the in-game FPS counter was showing ~25frames/sec, it was running so fluidly, I could have just been fooled into thinking it was a 60fps game. This really confused me, so I did some more investigation into the matter, and trying to find out why Crysis sucked so hard to play even this much later. I then stumbled across one of their dev blogs, with the timeline around the time they were working on Crysis 1 and then its expansion, Warhead... I was honestly insulted with the amount of *bitching and whining* that they were doing, complaining about things like having to _optimize_ their game when EA requested it of them... and complaining about it for every single facet of the game! The controls, the framerate, the graphics... everything that EA wanted them to fix, they bitched and moaned and whined and pissed and carried on about it, like if EA was trying to get them to cure cancer with it. All they were asking of them was just very reasonably _make the game not suck for 90% of the hardware out there_... was that really so hard?  It seemed it was the devs' opinion that the only people that should be playing their game were those who could afford to spend north of $3000 USD for god-boxes meant to run the game, and **expletive* everyone else* that had a passing interest but a modest machine.

I'll never understand why EA chose to leave these guys alone instead of killing them off like they did:

Westood Studios (the _good_ C&C games)
Pandemic ( Destroy All Humans )
Bioware ( Kotor  )
Clover ( Okami )
But left these cluster-*Expletive* intact to expand and demand the rest of the industry to fix their broken shit.

We already have one tech demo company in the form of _id_... that is, we used to. But even id software has actually shared their breakthroughs to help everyone make better games. Crytek seems to have no interest for any of that, and just wants everyone else to fix their broken turds. They are a stain on the industry at large, and ticked me off enough, I *handwrote them a letter* saying that not only did I find their software awful, I wouldn't even waste the effort to pirate their broken mess as long as they continue being such a dev-zilla. Needless to say, they've yet to make anything that was even halfway worth a second glance, much less my interest.


----------



## SirAileron (May 26, 2014)

I would never wish Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on my worst enemy. It has exemplary bad gameplay. Not sure about the rest of the series, since I couldn't stomach the damned game for more than one or two minutes at a time.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> *snip*


 

You sir could end up on the portal with that. If you would like to, PM me that and we'll talk more.


----------



## BvanBart (May 26, 2014)

SirAileron said:


> I would never wish Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on my worst enemy. It has exemplary bad gameplay. Not sure about the rest of the series, since I couldn't stomach the damned game for more than one or two minutes at a time.


 
Xbox fan boy? Uncharted is the best. And for the Drake's Fortune part - that one had the best action story. Gameplay did not change that much.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (May 26, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> -snip -
> I'll never understand why EA chose to leave these guys alone instead of killing them off like they did:
> -snip -
> 
> ...


 
Nice review on Crysis and it's overglorified tech demo behaviour, but I have to rectify this part, Clover was a Capcom JP studio, not EA's.


----------



## lokomelo (May 26, 2014)

In what game you should not waste a coin? There is a lot:

- Fifa 14 for "next gen": Fifa is a game that last only 12 months, and the next gen (Xbox ONE and PS4) version was released 2 months later, so 10 months of life only. Also, there is a demo featuring the to teams, so it is a good choice to wait for the 2015 version.
- Kid Icarus. It is almost an on rail shooter, with childish jokes and a lot of talking that will blew up your brains (you can disable the talking after beating the game, but until there your brain will be already destroyed)
- F2P games: they are free to play, but encourage you to spend on DLC. Many games use this commercial strategy, even that I find it is OK commercialy speaking, if you spend money on it, you are helping a gaming vision that will lead us to shitty games
- Skylanders: If you have kids, like me, do never ever touch on this game. The "playble toys" will cause you a strong headache, or tons of money, you choose.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Without further ado, Crysis.
> 
> I'll never understand why EA chose to leave these guys alone instead of killing them off like they did:
> 
> ...


 

BioWare is still alive. Have you not seen news about Dragon Age 3? Not that Dragon Age 3 looks good at all but it's still a game being made by BioWare.

Clover is independent and most of their famous games (like Okami) were published by Capcom. Besides they dissolved and mostly became Platinum Games.




SirAileron said:


> I would never wish Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on my worst enemy. It has exemplary bad gameplay. Not sure about the rest of the series, since I couldn't stomach the damned game for more than one or two minutes at a time.


 
...Yeah it's true. And this is coming from someone who loved Uncharted.

Like the story is fine and it sets up the universe but holy shit is it just a boring game. Combat is so dull, level designs are terrible, graphics are terribly dated already. Everything has this weird oily early PS3 sheen to it. I'd say play it not because it's good but because it gives you the grounds to play Uncharted 2 and 3 which are like some of the greatest games ever.

I wouldn't say it's not "worth a buy" though because it's packed in with the Uncharted Collection and the Uncharted Double Pack.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Ultra Street Fighter 4*, because it's going to be the exact same bloody game yet again, re-released under a new name instead of being distributed as DLC for the original.


 
Wrong. Do your research, Foxi4.


----------



## Steena (May 26, 2014)

SirAileron said:


> I would never wish Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on my worst enemy. It has exemplary bad gameplay. Not sure about the rest of the series, since I couldn't stomach the damned game for more than one or two minutes at a time.


Completely agree. I liked the cutscenes more than the game itself, which seems to happen quite regularly with modern ND games to me. Probably because their gameplay has absolutely no redeeming qualities other than being the best example of polished mediocrity.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

Steena said:


> Completely agree. I liked the cutscenes more than the game itself, which seems to happen quite regularly with modern ND games to me. Probably because their gameplay has absolutely no redeeming qualities other than being the best example of polished mediocrity.


 

...That's a bit of a stretch. I quite enjoyed playing Uncharted 2/3 and The Last of Us. The Last of Us in particular has some neat mechanics and is really challenging. It feels like a real survival game. And Uncharted 2 in particular had some really nice level designs. It kinda switched up the idea of a third person shooter being "squat and shoot" by forcing you to run-and-gun at times. Like enemies will try to flush you out or a lot of points of cover would have a vulnerability that could end with you getting flanked so you had to be moving around a lot.

The first Uncharted is boring, it's just squat-and-shoot except the enemies throw a billion grenades at you. However 2 and 3 are pretty well designed (I'd say 2 in particular) and The Last of Us is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Wrong. Do your research, Foxi4.


Explain. It looks exactly the same to me apart from one new gameplay mechanic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Explain. It looks exactly the same to me apart from one new gameplay mechanic.


 

It's available as DLC I think as well, I think that's what he meant.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's available as DLC I think as well, I think that's what he meant.


Well then maybe he should read the whole conversation before angrily punching the keyboard since I also said this:


Foxi4 said:


> _[Someone mentioned it's going to be DLC]_ Oh? I didn't know that - fair enough then, suggestion retracted.





Foxi4 said:


> _[Someone mentioned that it will be DLC for Super Street Fighter IV, which I can't verify because I can't be arsed]_ There we go then - we have Street Fighter IV, Super Street Fighter IV and now Ultra Street Fighter IV in the form of a full retail game or Super Street Fighter IV DLC. Here's a thought - just release Street Fighter V, what's the problem with doing that? Capcom's been doing this for ages, it's really annoying.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well then maybe he should read the whole conversation before angrily punching the keyboard since I also said this:


You forgot Super Street Fighter IV : Arcade Edition on PC, PS3 and 360


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Ritsuki said:


> You forgot Super Street Fighter IV : Arcade Edition on PC, PS3 and 360


People complain about Nintendo releasing two or three exact same games with different Pokemon in them all the time, but Street Fighter takes the cake. It's not even relevant updates most of the time, they're cosmetic at best.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> People complain about Nintendo releasing two or three exact same games with different Pokemon in them all the time, but Street Fighter takes the cake. It's not even relevant updates most of the time, they're cosmetic at best.


Well, at least in the pokémon franchise, it has a meaning : trading. With Street Fighter it's not quite the same (4 iterations, and I'm not counting the ver. 2012 update cause it was free, ad the SF X Tekken even if it's the same engine)... The only good thing is that the price of the game drop a little bit with each iteration of the game


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Ritsuki said:


> Well, at least in the pokémon franchise, it has a meaning : trading. With Street Fighter it's not quite the same (4 iterations, and I'm not counting the ver. 2012 update cause it was free, ad the SF X Tekken even if it's the same engine)... The only good thing is that the price of the game drop a little bit with each iteration of the game


It has absolutely no meaning - people would _still_ trade if the games contained all the Pokemons. The reason why there's two or three versions is that there are people out there who are such Pokemon nutters that they'll grab all the games _"just because"_, it's a matter of maximizing profit.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2014)

Don't forget Animal Crossing, or Final Fantasy XIII. Why anyone would get either games (esp. the latter) is beyond me.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It has absolutely no meaning - people would _still_ trade if the games contained all the Pokemons. The reason why there's two or three versions is that there are people out there who are such Pokemon nutters that they'll grab all the games _"just because"_, it's a matter of maximizing profit.


I like to think that if people buy more than one version, they haven't really understood the concept of having multiple versions  Anyway it's just my humble opinion  Concerning the fact that people would still trade with only one version, you're right, but I think there would be less trades. Relasing two version of the game creates a need which can be fulfilled by playing with oter people (the good side) or buying an extra console and an extra game (bad side). But like I said, for me, people who buy another one don't really understand one of the main concept of the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Ritsuki said:


> I like to think that if people buy more than one version, they haven't really understood the concept of having multiple versions  Anyway it's just my humble opinion  Concerning the fact that people would still trade with only one version, you're right, but I think there would be less trades. Relasing two version of the game creates a need which can be fulfilled by playing with oter people (the good side) or buying an extra console and an extra game (bad side). But like I said, for me, people who buy another one don't really understand one of the main concept of the game.


Ha! I bought Pokemon Yellow _and_ Pokemon Red myself because my best friend only had Blue and Green was not distributed in my area. By extension, we needed the three games to complete our Pokedexes... so I double-dipped. Now it's much less of an issue with online trading around, but back in the offline cable-based trading days this was a big deal.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ha! I bought Pokemon Yellow _and_ Pokemon Red myself because my best friend only had Blue and Green was not distributed in my area. By extension, we needed the three games to complete our Pokedexes... so I double-dipped. Now it's much less of an issue with online trading around, but back in the offline cable-based trading days this was a big deal.


Pokemon Yellow is kind of an exception here since they added a few new things  Did you buy Yellow first ?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Ritsuki said:


> Pokemon Yellow is kind of an exception here since they added a few new things  Did you buy Yellow first ?


Of course I did - talking Pikachu that follows you around and native colour palettes FTW, it was the ultimate version in my eyes at the time.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 26, 2014)

Ritsuki said:


> Pokemon Yellow is kind of an exception here since they added a few new things  Did you buy Yellow first ?


 


Foxi4 said:


> Of course I did - talking Pikachu that follows you around and native colour palettes FTW, it was the ultimate version in my eyes at the time.


 
I had yellow, but I traded it for gold... worst mistake of my life. The game isn't bad what so ever, I just had that game so long that I was attach to it for life lol.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Of course I did - talking Pikachu that follows you around and native colour palettes FTW, it was the ultimate version in my eyes at the time.


Yeah, and if you were watching the anime, having Pikachu as a starter was awesome  I remember when it got out, my mother didn't want to buy it cause "I already had one"  Anyway, enough nostalgia. Yeah maybe in this case (starting with the third version) buying more than one version is normal. And you're totally right, the apparition of online features (and breeding) completely changed the multiplayer system. I still remember when I bought my first Link Cable  I felt like I was the king of the school since only 3 or 4 kinds had one


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> I had yellow, but I traded it for gold... worst mistake of my life. The game isn't bad what so ever, I just had that game so long that I was attach to it for life lol.


I swear to god, my Pokemon Yellow cart must be driven exclusively by Pikachu's electric powers. I clocked so many hours in this game that the clock _stopped_ at 255:59, it's been laying in my games cabinet ever since it was first released and the battery _still_ holds the save file. It's a miracle of modern science, I've never replaced the battery in this thing and it's been 15 years now.


----------



## codezer0 (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear to god, my Pokemon Yellow cart must be driven exclusively by Pikachu's electric powers. I clocked so many hours in this game that the clock _stopped_ at 255:59, it's been laying in my games cabinet ever since it was first released and the battery _still_ holds the save file. It's a miracle of modern science, I've never replaced the battery in this thing and it's been 15 years now.


It doesn't have an RTC to keep draining the battery like the Gen2 and 3 cartridges. Gen4 and on used the DS's internal clock instead.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> It doesn't have an RTC to keep draining the battery like the Gen2 and 3 cartridges. Gen4 and on used the DS's internal clock instead.


RTC aside, the RAM still needs constant power supply to keep the save alive and well. 15 years of non-stop service while the save was being overwritten over and over again for 255+ hours is unprecedented - that battery could power a space station when it was new, it's not even funny at this point.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear to god, my Pokemon Yellow cart must be driven exclusively by Pikachu's electric powers. I clocked so many hours in this game that the clock _stopped_ at 255:59, it's been laying in my games cabinet ever since it was first released and the battery _still_ holds the save file. It's a miracle of modern science, I've never replaced the battery in this thing and it's been 15 years now.


 Amazing story I tell ya lol. When I was 7 There was a huge party on my street, and I had pokemon yellow. Now the question still remains today is why the heck did I leave it on the sidewalk, and that was my only game that I had since it was my first handheld portable console. I had Machamp at the time, and when I say that my favorite pokemon... IT WAS MY FAVORITE POKEMON!. I was so heartbroken when I lost it lol.


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear to god, my Pokemon Yellow cart must be driven exclusively by Pikachu's electric powers. I clocked so many hours in this game that the clock _stopped_ at 255:59, it's been laying in my games cabinet ever since it was first released and the battery _still_ holds the save file. It's a miracle of modern science, I've never replaced the battery in this thing and it's been 15 years now.


 








Mistakenly i've found it to be a german Pokémon Yellow cart.  It works nice on the US Pokémon Stadium 2 cart. (pretty accurate nintendo to do this)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Coto said:


> Mistakenly i've found it to be a german Pokémon Yellow cart.  It works nice on the US Pokémon Stadium 2 cart. (pretty accurate nintendo to do this)


Game Boy games have no region locks so this is hardly a problem. Most releases are divided into _"Japan"_ and _"Rest of the World"_ with the occasional Multi-5 in the mix.


----------



## bowlofspiders (May 26, 2014)

SirAileron said:


> I would never wish Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on my worst enemy. It has exemplary bad gameplay. Not sure about the rest of the series, since I couldn't stomach the damned game for more than one or two minutes at a time.


This 100%
I also found Uncharted 2 to be a really boring game.


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Game Boy games have no region locks so this is hardly a problem. Most releases are divided into _"Japan"_ and _"Rest of the World"_ with the occasional Multi-5 in the mix.


 

And ya should know that! The N64 GB emu (save and gamecode) part support was intentionally added. Because there's a weird transfer screen for GB pokémon games that are not from the US/EUR, on the Pokémon Stadium 2 US. It does not happen with US/EUR GB games


----------



## thewarhammer (May 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There we go then - we have Street Fighter IV, Super Street Fighter IV and now Ultra Street Fighter IV in the form of a full retail game or Super Street Fighter IV DLC. Here's a thought - just release Street Fighter V, what's the problem with doing that? Capcom's been doing this for ages, it's really annoying.


 

...because that's the way fighting games works. Just look at Guilty Gear, BlazBlue and Persona Ultimate/Ultimax, for an example. They just use the same engine to proceed with the story. The same old way.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2014)

thewarhammer said:


> ...because that's the way fighting games works. Just look at Guilty Gear, BlazBlue and Persona Ultimate/Ultimax, for an example. They just use the same engine to proceed with the story. The same old way.


Just look at Soul Calibur, Tekken, Mortal Kombat or Dead or Alive and you'll see that this is not a general rule.


----------



## thewarhammer (May 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Just look at Soul Calibur, Tekken, Mortal Kombat or Dead or Alive and you'll see that this is not a general rule.


 
...if you remember MK, Ultimate and Trilogy will make you think twice. Soul Calibur isn't the same case, but with the latest, I'd rather an upgraded 4th game...basically Broken Destiny. Tekken already did the same with Dark Resurrection.
...but seriously now. The important thing about the new iterations is to re-balance the game, keeping it fresh for all competitive players. It's not like CoD, for an example, which is an annual game. There are changes, new characters, new story. And if you have the latest game, you can upgrade for a cheaper price. I really don't see any problem with that...
...but of course, there's a diference between competitive players and casual fighting players. I spend part of my time watching videos about the re-balancing of the characters for an example, comparing frames and all that stuff, which for many people is just bullshit. It's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2014)

No. Street Fighter IV is just Street Fighter IV, if you want to do some balancing, release a bloody patch. MK got out of the bad habit of releasing the same game over and over, the new Soul Calibur is a F2P so obviously low effort and Dark Resurrection was an enhanced port - Capcom has no excuse for doing this over and over, it's a cheap cash grab and you know it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2014)

BowlOfSpiders said:


> This 100%
> I also found Uncharted 2 to be a really boring game.


 

Do you just not like fun?

That's like falling asleep to Raiders of the Lost Ark. Or not liking Raiders of the Lost Ark at all.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 27, 2014)

Isaac said:


> You shouldn't buy anything you're able to emulate.


 
THIS


----------



## Steena (May 27, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...That's a bit of a stretch. I quite enjoyed playing Uncharted 2/3 and The Last of Us. The Last of Us in particular has some neat mechanics and is really challenging. It feels like a real survival game. And Uncharted 2 in particular had some really nice level designs. It kinda switched up the idea of a third person shooter being "squat and shoot" by forcing you to run-and-gun at times. Like enemies will try to flush you out or a lot of points of cover would have a vulnerability that could end with you getting flanked so you had to be moving around a lot.
> 
> The first Uncharted is boring, it's just squat-and-shoot except the enemies throw a billion grenades at you. However 2 and 3 are pretty well designed (I'd say 2 in particular) and The Last of Us is a nice change of pace.


Guess I'll have to try 2 and 3 then. I did play about half of TLOU's singleplayer mode but again the big distinction between "exploring" and "locked gameplay rooms" felt so restricting and systematical.


----------



## osirisjem (May 27, 2014)

Space Invaders Part 2.






Only movie I have watched more than 30 times.
Gets better every time.


----------

